# Fantastica 'Reticulated' 12x12x18



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Lots of growing in to do. Fortunately the philodendrons all grow pretty quickly.

Got a 0.0.3 group that are around 4 months old. Should be fun trying to determine their sexes as they mature.

Like I've done with my nominal fantastica thread, I'll keep a bit of a journal as this viv grows and the frogs mature.


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Those are beautiful frogs! Are you finding them shy?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

So far they seem less shy than my nominal fantastica.. but its only been a day. If I remember correctly, Ed explained something about new occupants being under stress and having a bit of a flee/escape type behaviour. Once they settle in after a week or two I'll give you my thoughts again


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

That would be great, thanks! Always on the hunt...haha


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

They look great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm absolutely sure we'll all enjoy this thread as much as your true nominal one, so thanks for sharing again! Glad you were able to get some of those guys... they are truly awesome! Mine have been pretty shy, but I think like you said with your nominals, I'm slowly starting to see them more often. 

Great looking tank too! I'm anxious to see how it looks in a month.


----------



## nematite (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello do you have a vidéo if your fantastica calling ?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> I'm absolutely sure we'll all enjoy this thread as much as your true nominal one, so thanks for sharing again! Glad you were able to get some of those guys... they are truly awesome! Mine have been pretty shy, but I think like you said with your nominals, I'm slowly starting to see them more often.
> 
> Great looking tank too! I'm anxious to see how it looks in a month.


Thanks Josh


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

nematite said:


> Hello do you have a vidéo if your fantastica calling ?


Unfortunately I do not. It's not easy to get a video of fantastica calling in my experience!

The video below is decent to represent the call of fantastica. It's very quiet. This is not my video.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Just found the first clutch from these guys yesterday!


----------



## paulmont1719 (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats on the clutch, I'm seting up a 12x12x18 next week


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

First clutch of 5 eggs resulted in 3 tadpoles but only one has survived. The surviving one is very strong and growing well. 

Second clutch is much smaller at 2 eggs but the eggs are way larger so I think that both tadpoles should be healthy.

Lastly a growth progress photo. Fants love it nice and thick.. lots more room for growth still!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

What species of Philo is this?


----------

